# Old Skool GT-Rs



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Have just been sent this link. Some very nice (and for the UK rare) cars:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Miguel - is that the 7/11 by Fuji circuit? / your house? looks very familar?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you mean the one by the traffice lights, I think so. Looks familiar


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

John, they all look the same those 7.11s

miguel can confirm no doubt

yeah the one at the top of his road. 

i had to use it as a landmark, whilst i was driving the FD, nearly got lost lol


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

matty32 said:


> John, they all look the same those 7.11s


When I first started watching I thought it was the 7-11 by my house. In Edmonton, Canada.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

John ,
The biggest enigma of all times is that I can`t understand why you not owning such a classic skyline???!!:nervous:

I mean it doesn`t need to be a bloody expensive original Hakosuka or restored 110, there are lots of R30s and R31s out there or the late 70. skylines.

As the president of all Skyline geeks in the world, such an ownership is the last thing that would make you immortal . .lol


----------



## futurejelly (Sep 2, 2010)

such an ownership is the last thing that would make youugg tall classicsuch an ownership is the last thing that would make you
uggsuch an ownership is the last thing that would make you
ugg for kidssuch an ownership is the last thing that would make you


----------

